

Facebook’s first ever article: Zuckerberg admits ‘Friendster was a model’ - ValentineC
http://mashable.com/2012/05/16/facebook-first-friendster/

======
joering2
ok, so I may be wrong but lately I can't help the feeling that there is some
sort of "squeeze Facebook in the mud" contest going on between different blogs
and web news outlets. Its just makes me wonder: some big fish is trying to
minimalize FB growth on first session and grab more, OR ... what?

